# can someone help me



## mr. green (Dec 7, 2007)

can anyone give me or message me with a list of good seed banks. that r not closed down.


----------



## jjsunderground (Dec 7, 2007)

www.kindseed.com
www.weedcity.com

 and theres another one..hold on and i'll find it foooorrrrrrrrr you..and www.canaseed.com popular..ill be getting some FEM. passion #1 after we move. peace!


----------



## theminx (Dec 8, 2007)

cannabis-seeds.co.uk       they deliver world wide:tokie:


----------



## berserker (Dec 8, 2007)

http://www.drchronic.com/
http://www.drgreenthumb.com/
http://www.seedbankupdate.com/
https://www.seedboutique.com/store/product_info.php?currency=USD&osCsid=abf8cc225c35ac5ddd95c62315009e0a&products_id=202
http://www.hemcy.com/
http://www.hempdepot.ca/
http://www.nirvana-shop.com/info_growing_guide.php#8
http://www.growshopalien.com/onlineshop/
http://www.planetskunk.com/marijuana_seeds.php?currency=USD&products_id=106
http://www.dutch-seeds.com/index.php?cPath=22
http://www.marijuana-seeds.nl/indoor_marijuana_seeds.html
http://www.sjamaan.com/en/index.html
http://www.cannabean.com/productinfo.php?pid=201
http://www.amsterdammarijuanaseeds.com/
Here is 14 of them for you to take a pick from.Hope they help,Keep it GREEN:hubba:


----------



## mactight (Dec 11, 2007)

berserker71 said:
			
		

> http://www.drchronic.com/
> http://www.drgreenthumb.com/
> http://www.seedbankupdate.com/
> https://www.seedboutique.com/store/product_info.php?currency=USD&osCsid=abf8cc225c35ac5ddd95c62315009e0a&products_id=202
> ...


Man Berserker,you have got a list.Is that ALL of them?or are there more out there?


----------



## thestandard (Dec 11, 2007)

i reccomend seedboutiqe.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 11, 2007)

thestandard said:
			
		

> i reccomend seedboutiqe.


 
Me too!


----------

